
Apple Told to Pay $506M in Texas Patent Trial Verdict - nissimk
https://www.bloombergquint.com/onweb/apple-told-to-pay-506-million-in-texas-patent-trial
======
sgt
Seems like another patent troll company. Anyone know any more details?

